# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Gjegjeza

## edi number 2

CFARE BEN GJELI KUR RRI NE NJE KEMBE

KUSH MUND TI MBYLLI SYT NJE HERE E GJYSME

PERGJIGJA NE OREN 10

----------


## florjola

Nje Arap i Zi  mishin e gjakun e ka flori.

kush e gjen bravo.

----------


## tironce4ever

besoj se gjeli vazhdon edhe kendon me nje kembe

----------


## ^AngeL^

perse thone dembelat
i dome arrat e qurrume?

----------


## alnosa

> Nje Arap i Zi  mishin e gjakun e ka flori.
> 
> kush e gjen bravo.


ME DUKET SE ESHTE GJELI I DETIT .. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YLLI MUCA

KUSH TE PRET, TE VRET !!

Cila eshte pergjigja:   KRIMINELI of course  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dibrani2006

Kur eshte e zeze eshte e paster, kur eshte e bardhe e perlyer?

Kush eshte?.

----------


## Tevelizori

e zeza?

mesazhi qe dergut ke shum i shkurte kshtu qe po thot administrata zgate pak........

----------


## Tevelizori

> Nje Arap i Zi  mishin e gjakun e ka flori.
> 
> kush e gjen bravo.


farat e zeza tluldillit

----------


## Tevelizori

> perse thone dembelat
> i dome arrat e qurrume?


valla me bilah, edhe qitu ka lidhje dishka me tzeze po sun po i bie n'fije se.

----------


## Izadora

C'fare te perbashket ka Urina edhe Rakia?


Te shofim a do ta gjeni.

----------


## [Neo]

> C'fare te perbashket ka Urina edhe Rakia?
> 
> 
> Te shofim a do ta gjeni.


e perbashketa eshte se te dyja dalin te ngrohta  :perqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> e perbashketa eshte se te dyja dalin te ngrohta



jo nuk e gjete

----------


## Besoja

Izadora!
Ju behen analizat te dyjave?
Apo ja futa kot?!

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Nje Arap i Zi  mishin e gjakun e ka flori.
> 
> kush e gjen bravo.


ketu mendoj se eshte ulliri

----------


## strange

> C'fare te perbashket ka Urina edhe Rakia?
> 
> 
> Te shofim a do ta gjeni.


Ngjyren?!!!

----------


## YlliRiaN

Jane gjashte kembe kater ecin kurse dy pushojne  
           kush mund te jete

----------


## Izadora

> Izadora!
> Ju behen analizat te dyjave?
> Apo ja futa kot?!



jo nuk i behet vrite menjen

----------


## Besoja

Izadora!
Mos kane te perbashket aciditetin?
Po ja futa kot edhe kete here,do heq dore nga gjegjezat.
Jam i paafte.

----------


## AuGuSt_

Lol po me kujtohet nje nga gjimnazi po e tregoj ...
Vete njeri (ne nje shtepi) zhvishet  vishet ..i hypen ... e fut ... e tund ... e nxjerr ... e shkund.. zbret ... zhvishet ...vishet dhe iken.

Ci e ?

----------

